# Most Amazing Sewer Line Ever



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Last week a buddy calls me up telling me about a sewer line at a house he was at that was unlike anything he had ever seen before...

As he described it I stopped him and told him almost exactly where he was missing by only one house...

Basically there are a couple of houses on this street where the city sewer would have required a lift station and extensive blasting to install it and the pipes, so the city turned a blind eye and allowed the sewers for those houses to go out through the back of the property coming out of a retaining at the top of a cliff then running straight down the cliff face about 50' then down a steep hill for about 400'...

The entire line is exposed SDR-35 from where it comes out of the retaining wall, all the way down the hill to where it ties into a short cast iron stub to the city sewer on the street below...

I had done a job on the red house next door about 7 years ago...
Somethings you see you'll never forget...:laughing:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

With fall like that it won't matter if the liquid does outrun the solids. Nice support too.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The job I had done was a relining of a rotted out cast iron pipe just before the retaining wall so they had shiotcicles coming down the cliff...

My buddy was there for a frozen sewer line, they had some dripping faucets and leaking flappers, which caused the line to freeze...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What! No 2-way c.o.? Tsk tsk tsk...:blink:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

How old is the system?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> What! No 2-way c.o.? Tsk tsk tsk...:blink:


That's the first thing on your WTF List? :laughing:

I saw that line and I didn't want to know anything about what was on the other side of the retaining wall...:laughing::no:


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lmao only the City


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> How old is the system?


I have no idea...
I first saw it about 7 years ago...
and it was just like that...

I figure it must be old because the cast iron I had relined was rotted out...
The SDR-35 would have to have been done at some point after the cast iron...
I don't see the SDR-35 lasting too long exposed as it is...

When I was doing the relining job I was discussing it with the city because they had seen the shiotcicles and told the homeowner to "Get It Fixed."
The folks at the city were more or less "Don't touch what you don't have to & leave well enough alone"...:laughing:


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Mercer island .. the water front properties up on the hill the sewer line is just like that in places as the sewer for them is in the water beeried out in the lake somewhere ... wraps around the island i had one that was 400 Feet long and at a 45* or more slope


----------

